
Can we drown trackers in tracking cookies? - tombrus
Has this ever been discussed&#x2F;tried?<p>Imagine creating so many artificial tracking cookies yourself that the real info of what you are doing is hidden in the hay stack. Wouldn’t that make it very difficult to track your real steps?
======
mg794613
Yeah and somewhat related is the browser plugin "adnauseam" which doesn't
necessarily block adverts, but puts them in a sandbox, then clicks on ALL OF
them to generate revenue for the site and muddy your advertisement profile.

------
gesman
This is fighting with mosquitoes.

There are too many out there and if you confuse or kill 10,000 of them -
another 1,000,000 will be born.

Just take basic steps to protect yourself. 90/10 rule in this case - 90%
results could be obtained with 10% of effort.

------
thedevindevops
Disable 3rd party cookies and plum disable javascript on all news sites, some
things will stop working like single-sign on but most you won't care about.

